# Colored Great Sword Hunter



## Ethevion (Jul 2, 2013)

What do you think?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good, i like the character, even if its kinda Cloudy 
Tip: stay away from brushes (the one im referring to is the stars in the background) If you can tell what it is, dont use it lol


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 3, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Looks good, i like the character, even if its kinda Cloudy
> Tip: stay away from brushes (the one im referring to is the stars in the background) If you can tell what it is, dont use it lol


Gotta love the Cloud look 
The stars were an effect from Manga Studio, not a brush, but I get you meaning. I'll try to stay away from that, I just didn't know what else to put. Leaving it blank looked kind of empty. Any ideas?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2013)

Ah yes another reason they look so familiar lol uh let's see. Add much as I hate doing it myself,  the best thing is probably drawing in your backgrounds yourself


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 3, 2013)

name it after a Heavy Metal band, and it will be ready to kick some ass in a Guilty Gear game


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 3, 2013)

Sagat said:


> What do you think?


There's something weird with the face, it doesn't seem natural. The shape and eyes are a bit off, the eyes seem like they're too far up.
And uhh why does that sword have veins on it? That creeps me out a bit. I didn't know it was THAT kind of sword.

Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 3, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Ah yes another reason they look so familiar lol uh let's see. Add much as I hate doing it myself, the best thing is probably drawing in your backgrounds yourself


 
It's such a pain in the ass, but I guess it'd look better than what I currently have.



NahuelDS said:


> name it after a Heavy Metal band, and it will be ready to kick some ass in a Guilty Gear game


 
Haha, he'd probably fit into the series nicely.



The Real Jdbye said:


> There's something weird with the face, it doesn't seem natural. The shape and eyes are a bit off, the eyes seem like they're too far up.
> And uhh why does that sword have veins on it? That creeps me out a bit. I didn't know it was THAT kind of sword.
> 
> Otherwise, looks good.


 
I'm still practicing with faces, they aren't my strongest point. Ahaha, don't worry it's not THAT kind of sword. The swords this character has are all going to have stories behind them (nothing sexual).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 3, 2013)

Sagat said:


> It's such a pain in the ass, but I guess it'd look better than what I currently have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain the veins then?


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 3, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Explain the veins then?


 
I'm working on that part. It's going to have to do with it being a living sword that collects the souls of the people it kills making it stronger. As it kills the veins pulse because of the souls flowing through it. The souls are like blood for the sword. Eventually, after enough collected souls, it awakens and changes form. Or some shit like that.

Edit: Wait, after reading that again, it sounds sexual. I may have to edit the veins out of the picture lol.


----------

